# Green Russian/Civil War Fuzz transistor help



## jwyles90 (Mar 10, 2022)

Hey all! 
I'm in the process of putting together parts for a Green Russian type build for a friend. I'm using the PCB from AionFX since that mid range toggle is a pretty nifty mod to have in any fuzz (in my opinion). 
The build notes are saying to use KT3102E 9108 (Russian) transistors, which I'm not entirely sure even where to find those these days. So my question is, has anyone had any success finding those transistors (and would be willing to share that knowledge)? If not, am I able to just put in some good old fashioned 2N5088 transistors instead? Or will that significantly change the sound/values needed to make the circuit work? 
Thanks!


----------



## Coda (Mar 10, 2022)

5088 would work fine. 5089 as well…which I think are a tad closer, but you can never go wrong with a 5088 in a BMP. Just make sure to double-check the pinouts.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Mar 10, 2022)

I own a mid 90s green sovtek and have built several green type muffs.  5088 will get you pretty close. I think I can tell the difference but it isn't huge.


----------



## jwyles90 (Mar 10, 2022)

Awesome, thanks for the replies! I figured it would be fine with just 5088/5089s, but wasn't entirely sure. I've got both at home, so I'll put sockets there and compare the two to see how they sound.


----------



## jwyles90 (Mar 10, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> I own a mid 90s green sovtek and have built several green type muffs.  5088 will get you pretty close. I think I can tell the difference but it isn't huge.


Also, sorry if this is a silly question but is there a huge difference between the Green Russian and the Civil War/Red Army build? Or is it essentially the same thing?


----------



## Coda (Mar 10, 2022)

jwyles90 said:


> Also, sorry if this is a silly question but is there a huge difference between the Green Russian and the Civil War/Red Army build? Or is it essentially the same thing?



It’s kind of subtle, but there is a difference. The bass is a bit punchier with the GR, and a little more rounded with the CW. The CW is creamier, though, with the GR being a tad more aggressive sounding, but with a bit of a coldness. That’s how I hear it, anyway…


----------



## jwyles90 (Mar 11, 2022)

Coda said:


> It’s kind of subtle, but there is a difference. The bass is a bit punchier with the GR, and a little more rounded with the CW. The CW is creamier, though, with the GR being a tad more aggressive sounding, but with a bit of a coldness. That’s how I hear it, anyway…


That sounds pretty nice actually. I have an EHX Green Russian so I’ll have to A/B the two when I finish the build and compare


----------



## thesmokingman (Mar 11, 2022)

jwyles90 said:


> Hey all!
> I'm in the process of putting together parts for a Green Russian type build for a friend. I'm using the PCB from AionFX since that mid range toggle is a pretty nifty mod to have in any fuzz (in my opinion).
> The build notes are saying to use KT3102E 9108 (Russian) transistors, which I'm not entirely sure even where to find those these days. So my question is, has anyone had any success finding those transistors (and would be willing to share that knowledge)? If not, am I able to just put in some good old fashioned 2N5088 transistors instead? Or will that significantly change the sound/values needed to make the circuit work?
> Thanks!


since last I wrote about this my sources are either under bombardment or ban ... so ... 2N5088 is fine ... can also try 2N4401 ... the clipping diodes (KD521A) measured much closer to 1N4001 than 1N4148 at 1mA


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 11, 2022)

I've got 3 of the Russian Big Muff style knobs just dying to get used so Ii think a Green Muffin is in my future.


----------



## jwyles90 (Mar 11, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> I've got 3 of the Russian Big Muff style knobs just dying to get used so Ii think a Green Muffin is in my future.


Do it!


----------



## Coda (Mar 11, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> I've got 3 of the Russian Big Muff style knobs just dying to get used so Ii think a Green Muffin is in my future.



Only three? I have a dozen or so in each color…I stocked up when SB closed…


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 11, 2022)

Coda said:


> Only three? I have a dozen or so in each color…I stocked up when SB closed…



So now I know why I only could get 3…😂

My plan is a Green/Civil War like yours. Between my Triangle/Ram’s Head version and that, I should be covered.


----------



## Coda (Mar 11, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> So now I know why I only could get 3…😂
> 
> My plan is a Green/Civil War like yours. Between my Triangle/Ram’s Head version and that, I should be covered.



Hopefully a new source will open up. I also know that it is possible to 3d print them…


----------



## cdwillis (Mar 11, 2022)

If you look up Russian knobs on Reverb there is a seller that offers them in a bunch of weird colors. They're really expensive though. A set of three black knobs is $14.

I had a Wren and Cuff Tall Font Russian for a few weeks. I bought it to compare to my DIY Russian muff. My Russian had high gain 2n3904s I got from Tayda, all measured at 427hfe (off the charts for 2n3904s), 470pf miller caps, and a 3.9nf/22k 20k/10nf tone stack. I couldn't tell a real difference between the tones. Maybe it's just that subtle. I did take the Tall Font apart to check it out, but the guy had put a confusing silk screen on to deter clones ( I guess?) and had removed the markings from all the boxed film caps. I don't see myself buying anything from Wren and Cuff again.


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 11, 2022)

cdwillis said:


> I did take the Tall Font apart to check it out, but the guy had put a confusing silk screen on to deter clones ( I guess?) and had removed the markings from all the boxed film caps. I don't see myself buying anything from Wren and Cuff again.



Got to love a guy who’s whole business is cloning BMPs deterring people from cloning his cloned BMPs. 

MFs out there acting like you didn’t get all your knowledge free from Kit Rae…😂


----------



## Matmosphere (Mar 11, 2022)

I have been using BC549c's in Sovtek era muffs and I think it sounds a lot closer to the originals that I have played than 5088, though to be fair it has been years since I've played an original. The 2n3904 is probably about the same. From what I've read the character of the sovtek muff's comes from having lower gain transistors.

Get some socket strips and just try some different things and see what you like.

That all said they're my favorite muff for bass and my least favorite for guitar. The triangle and ram's head are both great on guitar IMHO, and the IC muff is great if you want that Smashing Pumpkins sound.


----------



## jwyles90 (Mar 12, 2022)

Matmosphere said:


> I have been using BC549c's in Sovtek era muffs and I think it sounds a lot closer to the originals that I have played than 5088, though to be fair it has been years since I've played an original. The 2n3904 is probably about the same. From what I've read the character of the sovtek muff's comes from having lower gain transistors.
> 
> Get some socket strips and just try some different things and see what you like.
> 
> That all said they're my favorite muff for bass and my least favorite for guitar. The triangle and ram's head are both great on guitar IMHO, and the IC muff is great if you want that Smashing Pumpkins sound.


Thanks for the tip! I’ve been socketing all my builds these days, so I just ordered a few sets of each of those transistors so I can compare


----------



## Nightendday86 (Mar 14, 2022)

Wouldn't putting something silly like a mpsa13 in v1 be fun?


----------

